# Any clever trick to reach n/s dipped beam bulb?



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

Our n/s dipped beam bulb - fiat ducato base -appears to have blown (checked fuses, relays etc.) and it looks like the only way to reach it to replace is by removing the wheel and wheel arch, unless someone knows a clever trick.
The wheel nuts are on so tight it looks like we will have to take it to a garage to get a bulb replaced - how silly is that!

Chris


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I had to do that job a few months ago on my 2003 B644 Classic A class - not sure if yours is similar, Chris. It was just about possible without removing anything. I had to lie on my back and reach up through the bodywork, blind, and feel my way through the process. It took ages and involved immoderate amounts of swearing but at least I didn't have to pay a garage!


----------



## PhilK (Jul 1, 2005)

*headlight dip*

since last year when i stuck head light adjusters on, I have never taken them off. OOPS


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Hi, I've got a b584,Fiat base and changed thye bulb from above with out much trouble, just have to remove rear bulb cover(1/4 turn) then unclip bulb.
Give it ago.
Nick


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Nick, on mine the outer light assembly is not accessible from above, under the bonnet - it's inside the wing.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

DocHoliday said:


> Nick, on mine the outer light assembly is not accessible from above, under the bonnet - it's inside the wing.


ours is the same and there are 2 large air intake tubes or something in the way. Why on earth did Hymer design such a ridiculous set-up when almost everything else about the van is a triumph of engineering and design

Chris


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

An update for you - the van is out in Italy with hubby which makes everything more complicated so he asked around and everyone said 'go and see Paolo' the local generic mechanic. Anyway half an hour of struggle and Paolo had successfully replaced the bulb - the charge - 10 euros.
At that price it is worth letting someone else deal with the struggle
Wonder if he could have a look at the back brake for the same price

Chris


----------

